# Wii #2609 - Wii Play: Motion (USA)



## Chanser (Jun 17, 2011)

^^wiirelease-5372^^


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Jun 17, 2011)

Cool. I'll actually get to use my Motion+ controller again!


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jun 17, 2011)

A bit late to their own party eh?

I'm assuming it has the same limits the last game had with no options and very little point in playing.

Might give it a try one day.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm assuming it'll still work with the MotionPlus attachment and not require a Wii Remote+?


----------



## portezbie (Jun 17, 2011)

finally another motion game that might actually be good.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice, as far as I know this is a collaboration of many first and third parties... IMO just the game with the umbrella and rollerskates look fun but I´ll still try em all out


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 17, 2011)

Well the first title is one of Nintendo's worst published titles and not even worth the 50p shops are selling it for without a controller. This looks like something a small publisher would have crapped out to make a quick bit of cash.


----------



## Extremist (Jun 17, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> I'm assuming it'll still work with the MotionPlus attachment and not require a Wii Remote+?


Well, the cover says both are supported... So I guess both are supported...

[youtube]el98ccQBIj4[/youtube]


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 17, 2011)

Flingsmash 2?


----------



## Ancalagon1989 (Jun 17, 2011)

It's a fun game. Try it!  
It doesn't last as long as Wii Party, but the multiplayer (especially with your girlfriend) is quite enjoyable.


----------



## xboxrules (Jun 17, 2011)

anything with "your" girlfriend is enjoyable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sorry I'm tired)

Glad to see this out, got the email from Nintendo the other day and thought the kids (and I) could have some indoor fun during the 100 degree days....


----------



## Ancalagon1989 (Jun 17, 2011)

xboxrules said:
			
		

> anything with "your" girlfriend is enjoyable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How would you phrase it? =D with "a" girlfriend?


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 17, 2011)

finally, going to find it later on.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 17, 2011)

No thanks. I'll stick with this one:



Spoiler


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 17, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> No thanks. I'll stick with this one:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



yep, pre order ZELDA!!!!!!


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 17, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



american only, like always though


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jun 17, 2011)

disappointing


----------



## Antoni-YO! (Jun 17, 2011)

Well I'ma get this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Been waiting for it


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 17, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sure this is american only? I'm damn sure it's not.


----------



## nando (Jun 17, 2011)

the only way i would buy this is if cost less than the wiimote itself like i got flingsmash for 27 bucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, if anyone want an unopened copy of flingsmash and you are in the bay area i got one to give away


----------



## jaydeekay (Jun 17, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> No thanks. I'll stick with this one:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Ok, where do you have to preorder to get 1 of those?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 17, 2011)

jaydeekay said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll be able to buy copies of Zelda: Skyward Sword that come bundled with it.
Or you can buy it separately after Zelda: Skyward Sword is released.



Source


----------



## pubert09 (Jun 17, 2011)

Surprisingly fun!
I particularly enjoy the ghost hunting one!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2011)

pubert09 said:
			
		

> Surprisingly fun!
> I particularly enjoy the ghost hunting one!


I agree, I think the ghost hunting was what "wow'ed" me in this game.
other than that, this game is pretty meh.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Jun 18, 2011)

Do u need the motion plus?


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 18, 2011)

kirbymaster101 said:
			
		

> Do u need the motion plus?



Yes.


----------



## Coolaaron88 (Jun 18, 2011)

Has anyone had any issues when they try to play this game off their USB drives, USB GX loader or neogamma will act like its going to play the game, the screen goes black and then it reboots the Wii and kicks me back to the main system screen. Any way to fix this if anyone else is having this issue?


----------



## berlinka (Jun 18, 2011)

Coolaaron88 said:
			
		

> Has anyone had any issues when they try to play this game off their USB drives, USB GX loader or neogamma will act like its going to play the game, the screen goes black and then it reboots the Wii and kicks me back to the main system screen. Any way to fix this if anyone else is having this issue?


Same here. I got no idea how to fix it.


----------



## megatron_lives (Jun 18, 2011)

works fine for me on the latest cfg. cios 249 56 i think


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 18, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> No thanks. I'll stick with this one:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Which represents a non-Zelda game.


----------



## DDJM (Jun 18, 2011)

Coolaaron88 said:
			
		

> Has anyone had any issues when they try to play this game off their USB drives, USB GX loader or neogamma will act like its going to play the game, the screen goes black and then it reboots the Wii and kicks me back to the main system screen. Any way to fix this if anyone else is having this issue?



Did you already view the "Motion Plus movie" (3 minutes). If not, that's your problem. You can view it by selecting in the usbloader gx options "player.dol" as "alternate dol" (you need to make this only the first time you run a Motion Plus game then you can run the game normally).


----------



## spider3 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks i tried everything i could think of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 working now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




forgot to mention turn off "player.dol" once you have watched video


----------



## DDJM (Jun 18, 2011)

spider3 said:
			
		

> Thanks i tried everything i could think of
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course, when I said "then you can run the game normally" I meant that.

P.S. Anyways in my opinion the game sucks... apart from the (nice) ghost game the whole compilation looks like another lame shovelware . But this time branded Nintendo.


----------



## jaydeekay (Jun 18, 2011)

It's working fine for me with cfg usbloader 249 base 57 d2x.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 18, 2011)

Pal region user will have to put the gamelanguage to english.


----------



## Coolaaron88 (Jun 18, 2011)

DDJM said:
			
		

> Coolaaron88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok thank you for your help, everything is working well now


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 18, 2011)

I'll pass, the incentive is to get the wii motion + controller, but Skyward Sword is going to have the golden wiimote + anyhow.


----------



## berlinka (Jun 18, 2011)

Finally got it tot work thanks to the nice people in here. Thank you.

And I think it was worth it. I don't understand all the negativity towards this game at all. I played it for an hour an it's been a blast so far. I like every game in there and indeed it utilizes the Wiimotion+ in a perfect way, with the Ghost game being award the most innovative Wiimotion+ game ever. 

Nice and small quality game.


----------



## thela_kid (Jun 19, 2011)

xboxrules said:
			
		

> anything with "your" girlfriend is enjoyable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xD
not sure if i'll try this one, my friend's dad always buys anything that has a price tag on it so maybe he'll let me borrow it.


----------



## slickric33 (Jun 19, 2011)

when i put dvd in it says wii update  i am still at 3.2 u w/ wiikey 1.9s, what to do


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jun 19, 2011)

berlinka said:
			
		

> with the Ghost game being award the most innovative Wiimotion+ game ever.


Agreed.

I was looking forward to this game, and I'm somewhat disappointed. Maybe because I had high hopes for it, seeing as I liked Wii Sports Resort and Wii Play. But it's still pretty fun. The ice cream and ghosts minigames are pretty good IMO.


----------



## Wii_moron (Jun 19, 2011)

In CFG USB Loader v62 a5 when I go to global options and try to change the Alt dol it says "wbfs panic : malloc fst"  What the heck does that mean?

I'm using IOS 248. WHen I change it to IOS 249 a msg comes up saying "Custom IOS 249 is a stub!"

249 works fine with COD Black Ops so I assume it is working correctly.


oh and I have a crap load of games on this drive that work and still work fine. Did I get a bad copy?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 19, 2011)

MigueelDnd said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?  You really expected a Wii Play title to be good?


----------



## killians (Jun 19, 2011)

slickric33 said:
			
		

> when i put dvd in it says wii update  i am still at 3.2 u w/ wiikey 1.9s, what to do


brickblocker


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow, this is out already?


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jun 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> MigueelDnd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I remember having fun with the Tanks minigame on the first one, and the pool one was somewhat good too. So, seeing as this one is in the end of the Wii's life, then I thought that it might be better than the first one. But I was wrong


----------



## sdoc96 (Jun 20, 2011)

This is actually a GG and much better than I expected it to be.  Most of the mini games are quite polished and far more fun than the original.
Not disappointed at all.


----------



## phantastic91 (Jun 20, 2011)

i play this game for an hour yesterday. not that great and i only found two modes fun: whack a mole and the rock throwing one. i got bored of the whack a mole within twenty minutes and i got bored while playing with others too.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 20, 2011)

sdoc96 said:
			
		

> This is actually a GG and much better than I expected it to be.  Most of the mini games are quite polished and far more fun than the original.
> Not disappointed at all.



yeah i agree too, the only mini game i really don't like is the duck hunt game, moving the wiimote around just to find a target is slow and clunky i can't shoot it fast enough, that space ship mini game is very hard too.


----------



## JoyConG (Jun 21, 2011)

I actually liked the arcade-esque games of the original and had a lot of fun playing it with friends. I'll pass on these.

Also in regards to duck hunt.. I was pretty fantastic at it in Wii play. But that's because I had to browse the net on wii for over a year.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 23, 2011)

Surprisingly, I really enjoyed Wii Play Motion. The gameplay is basic, but rather fun. I like how Nintendo uses the MotionPlus to its advantage with the off-screen aiming in the Ghost Hunting and the new Shoot the Targets mini-games.

I also got some great laughs out of the ice cream one.


----------

